# Pacific Surfliner to avoid crowds from FUL to SAN?



## Leo (May 30, 2016)

I'm planning on taking the first train out of Fullerton to San Diego on Thu, Jun 16 (6;39 am).

Do you think I'll be able to find a seat, or will it be so crowded that I should upgrade to Business Class?

Do the seats recline in coach?

Thanks.


----------



## BCL (May 30, 2016)

I don't believe coach seats recline. Maybe if they have substitute equipment.


----------



## tp49 (May 31, 2016)

On the Surfliners I'm pretty sure the seats do recline in coach.


----------



## BCL (May 31, 2016)

tp49 said:


> On the Surfliners I'm pretty sure the seats do recline in coach.


I thought they were repainted California Cars.


----------



## tp49 (May 31, 2016)

The Surfliner cars order is what the 6000 series cars on the CC and SJ were tacked on to and all those have reclining seats. The 8000 series California cars don't have reclining seats and are only used on the CC or SJ.


----------



## JP (Jun 10, 2016)

I take the Surfliner daily from LAX to IRV. Go to the Superliner car and you will have a reclining seat. You will absolutely be able to find a seat.


----------

